# Is this why people don't like Fergie?



## SparklingWaves (Feb 6, 2008)

This link shows distinctive changes in Fergie's appearance.  I think one of the dates is off.

ohnotheydidnt: Fergie through the years

In this article, she denies having anything done.

BLACK EYED PEAS - FERGIE CONSIDERS PLASTIC SURGERY

I really don't know a thing about her.  I have noticed her appearance has changed just like many other people in Hollywood, so I was wondering.  

Why is it that people dislike her?  I know many stars don't tell what all they had done to their faces.  Is it, because she lied?

Awhile back, the vote for her for Viva Glam was poor. Nevertheless, she is on the promo now.

To be honest, they could have had a pretty mannequin on Viva Glam and captured my attention more.  I don't have anything against her or for her.   I am totally neutral about her.

Note:  If you don't want to put your comment here, feel free to PM me.  I'm really interested in what people have to say.  Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2008)

People don't like her because it's popular to not like her.

Fergie's not any different than the promo models MAC has had in the past for VG, she's just  the one that came on when it was cool for the masses to dislike her.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 6, 2008)

I like her a lot. I don't think she has had work done. She just changed her makeup, style, whatever. If you put my pic up through the years, I can guarantee that I look different.


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 6, 2008)

I think almost every celebrity has had SOMETHING done,so I can't see that as a reason why someone wouldn't like her. I guess I'm neutral about her as well.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 6, 2008)

eh, I don't mind Fergie.  She gets a lot of flack for her appearance, and most of it is unjustified.  Her eyes are gorgeous, and she has lovely skin.  If anyone saw a timeline of my various looks (some of which were clearly not a good idea) i'd be mortified.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2008)

Seriously. I show my husband pictures from 10 or 12 years ago, and he says it doesn't look like the same person.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously. I show my husband pictures from 10 or 12 years ago, and he says it doesn't look like the same person._

 
I know, right?!  I had purple hair in high school, and I wore enough eyeliner to sink a ship.  I really can't be judging Fergie, lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2008)

She's arrived. Once you reach that level of stardom where you're on top, there's nothing else left to do but fall in people's eyes.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 6, 2008)

I personally like Fergie. I like what she brought to BEP. Looking at her "through the years pictures" I do not think she had surgery. What I see is that she lost alot of weight, changed her make-up, changed her hair and she looks older. Also her change in look can be from all the drugs she used to be on, it does do that to people. But if she did have plastic surgery I do not see why it would be a reason to dislike her, is her business. Right?


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 6, 2008)

IMO, her look does not matter to me as she does not use her talent to its potential.  Sometimes she reminds me of Nelly Furtado, who does what she does b.c she does not have the dynamic voice as Fergie. (sidebar: I have heard Nelly sing a duet with Charlotte Church and she sounded pretty good) The lyrical quality of her songs are quite poor, thus reinforcing my negative feelings toward her.  

Think about it what if Aretha Franklin or Celine Dion (had to mix it up), did not give their best on every song they sang.  It would be totally shameful.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 6, 2008)

I just really don't like her music and think someone else would be more suitable.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2008)

Why is she unsuitable? 

What about RuPaul's lifestyle? Christina's 'drrrty' years? Lisa Marie's Scientology? Dita's job? I mean, really, this particular line hasn't shied from being fronted by controversial people over the years, but the vein that all of the representatives have shared is that they've overcome something in their lives.


----------



## redambition (Feb 6, 2008)

i've never liked her because i think she was a bad choice as an addition to BEP.

and to hear her murder "weekends" on stage - well, that just cemented my dislike.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 6, 2008)

I think my biggest beef with her is that I don't care for HER music or her voice.  She was fine in BEP, but on her own, eh.  I just don't think she is that big of a deal and I'm not in dislike because the masses are or because it's popular.  I just don't think she is unique at all.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 6, 2008)

It would be very interesting to know why these people were chosen. Some of them are popular to some people and some are not. 

Shimmer, what did each of them overcome.  I know that I am forgetting some, because I don't know their names.  


Elton John - drugs
Lisa Marie - drugs
Fergie - drugs
Dita - ?
Christina - ?
RuPaul - ?
Pam Anderson - ?
Was Boy George on one of the campaigns? - drugs


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2008)

Pamela Anderson = Hep C and she's a major coke head
Dita's a stripper. There's no putting any niceties on it to make it sound better, she's a stripper.
Christina = her dad was an abusive SOB, and she went through a LOT as a child.
RuPaul = that *should be* fairly obvious.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont like her because she gets this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












heheheh seriously though

The girl can sing, has a wikkid sense of style, sick body... I dont mind her at all. I saw her live and she was awesome.

Not too psyched about her 'purse collection' but for the most part she is a marketing machine.


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 6, 2008)

That picture from 2001 does´nt even look like her..
I have nothing against her, it takes alot of afford to become a celebrety nowdays.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It would be very interesting to know why these people were chosen. Some of them are popular to some people and some are not. 

Shimmer, what did each of them overcome. I know that I am forgetting some, because I don't know their names. 


Elton John - drugs
Lisa Marie - drugs
Fergie - drugs
Dita - ?
Christina - ?
RuPaul - ?
Pam Anderson - ?
Was Boy George on one of the campaigns? - drugs_

 
I think the pattern they all share: Sex, Drugs, Rock n' Roll!!

I am on the fence about Fergie...but I do think that she turned out beautifully in the VG ads and that hopefully she will be able to sell a ton of the LE l/g to support the MAC Aids Fund!!  To me, that's what matters most--public awareness.  

As for the plastic surgery, almost everyone in the entertainment industry has gotten something done, little 'tweaks' here and there.  To me, that's nothing to hate them for, it's their face not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I think it's ok, just as long as you know when to say when (MJ and Joan Rivers, anyone? Lol).


----------



## triccc (Feb 6, 2008)

Who couldn't like Fergie?

She was on kids incorporated!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a little biased.. Her dad was a teacher in my school and he's such a wonderful man and he used to talk about his daughter a lot and I always thought it was so cute. Her songs are a little.. meh.. for me but I think she's great. She has a killer body and I like how her sense of style is a little quirky sometimes but she rocks it so well it makes me like what she's wearing. 

 Quote:

  People don't like her because it's popular to not like her.  
 
I think Shimmer says it all there.


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Who couldn't like Fergie?

She was on kids incorporated!_

 
I loved that show!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 6, 2008)

By suitable I don't mean uncontroversial. I just would have preferred someone different. I think Rihanna would be good even though she's kind of new. People still know her.


----------



## breechan (Feb 7, 2008)

Perhaps this is off base but...

Fergie has been open about her meth abuse. Meth has been shown to alter people's physical and facial appearance. Some people call it "meth face". Perhaps that had some kind of lasting effect on her?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like Fergie. I really do think she's had at least a face lift or something, though. In her earlier pictures, esp candid ones, her face looks like it was melting...from her former drug addiction probably. But I don't care if she's had something done, either. There have been other MAC promo people I've had a greater dislike for, like Pam Anderson.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2008)

If you had to judge MAC by previous models, like Li'l Kim and Pam, you would think their makeup was cursed. They look FAR worse now than Fergie looks before the airbrushing.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't dislike Fergie.  I dislike what happened to the BEP after Fergie.  I liked BEP when they were underground hip hop with funky old school beats "Thats the Joint, Thats the Jam" anybody?  Their albums before her arrival to the group were a lot more hip hop.  Now they've become a lot more "Let's push records and make money" pop music.  I'm not saying I dislike BEP now, because I have all of their albums, pre-Fergie and on, but I liked their original sound better, it was a lot less mainstream and therefore less annoying.

In those pictures it looks like she's had things done, but keep in mind in probably those 1998-1999 pictures, she was hiding a meth addiction.  Heavy hair and makeup probably did well to disguise the toll it was taking on her appearance and inner being.  The "notice the swollen eye lids" comment; she was probably up all night high as a kite the nite before whatever event that was.

I also think she makes many wrong decisions on the red carpet, but that's her style and so be it.  

Truthfully, the only thing about Fergie's appearance that gets to me is that her damn eyebrows keep moving around on her face.  One day they're high arched up into her scalp, and the next they're low, thick "chola" brows.  You can't move eyebrows around and expect people not to notice!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_By suitable I don't mean uncontroversial. I just would have preferred someone different. I think Rihanna would be good even though she's kind of new. People still know her._

 

She's contracted with Cover Girl, so that won't be happening.

I can't believe people are bitter that she's a Viva Glam spokesperson.  Eve made a sextape in '98, and got a DUI last year.  She's had her share of controversy, why isn't anyone pissed about that?

Pam Anderson has Hepatitis C and still drinks like a fish.  She's had more weddings than should be allowed and is now know for having the widest Vag in Hollywood.  Don't act like you haven't seen at least bits of that tape...

Boy George allegedly kidnapped (that was the charge, he probably didn't kidnap him in our sense of the word) some gay escort and cussed out the paparazzi when they photographed him doing public service.

Elton John was higher than the moon during the 70s, and he's cussed out his fair share of the public lol.

Christina Aguilera wore a scarf and a toddler sized skirt to the VMAs once upon a time.

Lisa Marie married Michael Jackson....that's all I'm going to say.

RuPaul - like Shimmer said, that should be obvious.

Dita Von Teese - agreed, she's a stripper.  A stripper who briefly married Marilyn  Manson, who is now screwing someone who could be his child. She lives in a champagne glass.

Li'l Kim - well, hello.  She went to jail and made a reality show about turning herself in and deglamifying to serve her sentence.

Diana Ross, not a Viva Glam model but an ICON, has slapped people in public and fought a few bouts with a drug habit.

Liza Minelli another Icon - beat the shit out of her husband and married a gay man in the 70's lol
I'm certain I've missed a few, but those stand out in my head.


Those of you who are mad that Fergie is a VG spokesmodel ought just be glad they couldn't get Britney to do it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't care too much for her. But I do't hate her. She can irritate me, I don't like most of her music. But I like a couple songs of hers. She's not that special, I can go without her...but I don't hate her or anything.

I don't even care who they choose for Viva Glam. Its not going to change my life. I can't STAND Eve. I cannot freaking stand her. I dislike her way more than I dislike Fergie...I cannot even tolerate Eve.  Oh well...like I said it doesn't really make a difference in the long run.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 7, 2008)

i just don't think she's special enough for mac. i'm neutral about her too, but i think her facial proportion are really skewed from surgery...she's better than lisa marie presley at least :s i liked shirley manson, blondie & boy george the most, they truely are icons.
viva glam is a wonderful cause, but they could try & make it more...glam. the last couple of models & lippie colours have been mediocre.


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just don't like her music or her lyrics, I don't care about her personal life one bit. I just HAAAATE her shitty music!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Feb 7, 2008)

I second MissChievous.  Her lyrics are downright awful.  I respect her for overcoming her meth addiction but I have no respect for her music at all.  It makes me cringe big time.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_*I don't dislike Fergie. I dislike what happened to the BEP after Fergie. I liked BEP when they were underground hip hop with funky old school beats "Thats the Joint, Thats the Jam" anybody? Their albums before her arrival to the group were a lot more hip hop. Now they've become a lot more "Let's push records and make money" pop music. I'm not saying I dislike BEP now, because I have all of their albums, pre-Fergie and on, but I liked their original sound better, it was a lot less mainstream and therefore less annoying.*

In those pictures it looks like she's had things done, but keep in mind in probably those 1998-1999 pictures, she was hiding a meth addiction. Heavy hair and makeup probably did well to disguise the toll it was taking on her appearance and inner being. The "notice the swollen eye lids" comment; she was probably up all night high as a kite the nite before whatever event that was.

I also think she makes many wrong decisions on the red carpet, but that's her style and so be it. 

Truthfully, the only thing about Fergie's appearance that gets to me is that her damn eyebrows keep moving around on her face. One day they're high arched up into her scalp, and the next they're low, thick "chola" brows. You can't move eyebrows around and expect people not to notice!_

 
Took the words right out of my mouth! Bridging the Gap was one of my favourite albums, that they could go from quality music to "baby tell me where you got your body from"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, I read an interview with Fergie today and I like her a lot more, she seems very honest and "what you see is what you get", which I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think she's had plastic surgery but even if she has, so what? At least she isn't running around saying it's because of a "deviated septum" *rolls eyes*


----------



## liv (Feb 7, 2008)

I couldn't care less about her personal history, she's an awful singer.  I don't like her not because it's "popular to dislike her", I think she's untalented, and a product of marketing.  Period.  Look up her live performances on youtube, she's dreadful.  Yeah, on radio, her songs are catchy and fun to listen to, but she cannot perform live.  And that is a defining part of being a talented artist/singer for me.  I'm not going to pay $60 to see someone lip sync or sound like a screeching cat.  

I'm not trying to compare her to other MAC spokespeople, but I don't have respect for her as a "singer."

YouTube - FERGALICIOUS LIVE


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 7, 2008)

I just don't like her music quite frankly. Good on her for overcoming meth though.

As for Dita, to me she is extremely glamorous and was an excellent spokewoman for Viva Glam. And who cares if she's a burleque dancer? She's a damn good one and she makes a fuckload more money than the rest of us. She's a very sexy person and she knows it so she utilizes it to the full. I don't think it's fair to just call her a stripper (No offence to those who are strippers, we love ya)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 7, 2008)

Does her looks/music/history make the cause anyless important?

Are people actually stating they because they do not like her looks/history/music that she is not worthy of this campaign/charity and we can find _someone better_ to represent? That's discrimination.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, yes I am saying that. Personally I don't tend to keep up with who's doing Viva Glam these days but I don't think she's right for it. So call discrimination on me if you wish but I'm just stating a personal opinion. It's not like I'm going to boycott the whole thing is it?

Just like to add that I don't care about the meth thing. Like I said before, good on her for kicking it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_I just don't like her music quite frankly. Good on her for overcoming meth though.

As for Dita, to me she is extremely glamorous and was an excellent spokewoman for Viva Glam. And who cares if she's a burleque dancer? She's a damn good one and she makes a fuckload more money than the rest of us. She's a very sexy person and she knows it so she utilizes it to the full. I don't think it's fair to just call her a stripper (No offence to those who are strippers, we love ya)_

 
But when you get right down to it, regardless of how fancy the show is, she's still just a stripper. Hyped and glorified? Yup, but just a stripper.

Don't get me wrong, I love boobies and I love women who love to show their boobies, but a spade's a spade, simply put.  Sparkles and glitter and red lipstick and drawn on eyebrows and corsets with silk stockings aside, she's still paid to take her clothes off.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 7, 2008)

If you don't like her then thats your perogative but I don't get where someone isn't right for a good cause....... unless of course their lives are lead in a much contradicting  way from the charity's beliefs but other then that...


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 7, 2008)

Well that's your opinion but I just don't see her as your average stripper but each to their own.

I just don't think that Fergie emulates Glamor.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 7, 2008)

I really am trying to understand the relevency of what a person looks like or personafies(sp?) has to do with a campaign for Aids Awareness and charity.

If this had to be a discussion for Icon. Then my reasoning would be somewhat different.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Dita started as burlesque dancer and has worked her way to an upgraded stripper.  At most Burlesque clubs, the dancers do not get fully naked or topless.  Pasties usually cover the nipples and some sort of lacy classy lingerie covers the ass and crotch.  Dita leaves almost nothing to the imagination anymore.  Perhaps she's a little more extravagant than your everyday "exotic dancer,"  and of course seeing her perform will cost you more than a few singles.  She's a level up from being a nightclub pole dancing stripper.  Not trying to deglorify either job, but like Shimmer said her source of income involves getting naked to the sound of horns and drums.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a aspirig plastic surgeon and I don't think she's gotten anything done. People don't like her because she can't sing and the majority of her songs are about how hot se thinks she is.


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

.......


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 9, 2008)

I like Fergie. I don't see why there is so much dislike for her out there. She's just singing her songs and doing what she loves to do (as well as Josh "Derier Extradoneir' Duhamel..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I don't really see whats so wrong with that. I think she looks great too!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I couldn't care less about her personal history, she's an awful singer.  I don't like her not because it's "popular to dislike her", I think she's untalented, and a product of marketing.  Period.  Look up her live performances on youtube, she's dreadful.  Yeah, on radio, her songs are catchy and fun to listen to, but she cannot perform live.  And that is a defining part of being a talented artist/singer for me.  I'm not going to pay $60 to see someone lip sync or sound like a screeching cat.  

I'm not trying to compare her to other MAC spokespeople, but I don't have respect for her as a "singer."

YouTube - FERGALICIOUS LIVE_

 
Close to what I was going to say. I don't know her personally, so I can't say how I feel about her as a person.  I just do not find her music appealing.  She has a decent voice, but her music to me is just bleh. Trendy to like her or not, her music makes my eyes water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I've said before what she's doing with VG is a good thing-she's getting the word out to people who might not have given VG a second thought.  You'd be surprised how many people recoil when you mention VG..."It's for AIDS?  OMG! AIDS!"


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 12, 2008)

I just don't like her. I don't like her  voice, I don't like her music, I don't like the fact that she left the black eyed peas, I don't like the fact that she's a solo artist, I don't think she's pretty....

and by the way, it isn't tast*e*y, it's *tasty.*


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not a Fergie fan but as long as the fund is being publicised and people are donating and supporting the cause does it really matter who they pick to represent Viva Glam ? 
Is the fact Fergie's representing it now gonna stop you purchasing the new product.
Surely what's important is that 100% of the money is going to a worthy cause.


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She's arrived. Once you reach that level of stardom where you're on top, there's nothing else left to do but fall in people's eyes._

 
well said.
and I agree...besides what celebrity doesnt get work done? Every move, every look is constantly being closely scrutinized and picked apart.

I have absolutely nothing against her and her music is fine..I just feel she looked better and more natural back in 99.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know much about her or what she's done/had done in the past, but I just don't like her look. To me, she appears a bit bargain basement and not half as classy and g-l-a-m-o-r-o-u-s as she seems to imagine herself to be!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

Her looks don't bother me. I think she looks alright and I like her Viva glam pic. I just don't think she's that great of a musician.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 17, 2008)

the only thing i have against her is her trashy eyebrow piercing. haha. lose that and im fine with her


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

To me, she looks like she could be a man...whatever she has had done, she's got a perma-raised eyebrow look going on and it's scary...It doesn't even have to do with what she looks like, as much as her lack of talent...In the Black Eyed Peas she was fun, but when she did her own thing...not so much. The lyrics are pretty lame...that's just my opinion, but it doesn't seem like speaking words to some music (which is pretty much what she does) requires much talent. I don't hate her, I just don't care about her either way, and most of her "music" is pretty awful.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_The lyrics are pretty lame...that's just my opinion, but it doesn't seem like speaking words to some music (which is pretty much what she does) requires much talent. I don't hate her, I just don't care about her either way, and most of her "music" is pretty awful._

 
Exactly! She barely even sings. She just mostly speaks. And it just bothers me when a person who is in their 30s is singing about missing something "like a child misses a blanket." I just hate the lyrics so much.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't understand why people vilify stars who have had plastic surgery...well, SOME stars. most of hollywood has had work done, but for some reason people pick out a select few to hate on.

i don't get it. if they're unhappy with something, why blame them for changing it? it's their body, not yours. and if they deny it, so what. alot of women deny dying their hair, too...is that a good reason to hate them?


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never really liked any of the spokespeople MAC have chosen. The only people I'd like would be Cher and Hilary Duff!


----------



## PTinNY (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I think my biggest beef with her is that I don't care for HER music or her voice.  She was fine in BEP, but on her own, eh.  I just don't think she is that big of a deal and I'm not in dislike because the masses are or because it's popular.  I just don't think she is unique at all._

 
I agree.  

I think she is ok looking, but there have been times where I've wondered what happened to her face - her features look very hard.  It must be from the drug use - don't think it is surgery in the eye/cheek/lip area.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_Perhaps this is off base but...

Fergie has been open about her meth abuse. Meth has been shown to alter people's physical and facial appearance. Some people call it "meth face". Perhaps that had some kind of lasting effect on her?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats what I was thinking. 

I like her. If she got plastic surgery, who cares? I'd get plastic surgery too if I had the money, so I'm not one to judge.

Her fiance is so hot. Haha =)


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 19, 2008)

i don't like fergie, but i don't hate her. i don't really care who mac chooses for viva glam, though. i just care about the makeup and the fact that the money goes to a good cause.


----------



## nai (Feb 19, 2008)

fergie looks the same from those pictures over the years.  she probably did get plastic surgery on her nose cuz you can tell that it's slimmer and not as rounded but u can tell everything else is the same, she just does her eye makeup differently.  i don't care for her music to much but other than that i don't have anything against her besides her hideous eyebrows.  just bring on the mac!!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't feel strongly either way about Fergie.
She's not ugly, she's not stunning.
I'm not keen on her music because it's not my style.
I'm fine with her as a MAC model. Her personal life doesn't really some into that decision, except that she's a strong woman.

As far as other MAC Viva glam spokespeople go, my favourite is Dita. I'm probably least keen on Pammy.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't like Fergie because *I* should be having Josh Duhamel's beautiful babies. 


Seriously though, I don't particularly dislike her. I think she's had her nose done, but who really gives a shit? I'd have work done if I could swing it right now.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 21, 2008)

i don't really care either way. I think it's a music thing when se was in wild orchid, and on kids incorporated she could sing her ass off.... then she got into BEP and it was like she could still sing but most of the songs were crap... now she's on her own and idk london bridge happened.

I know ppl say they hate her bcus she thinks she's puerto rician. that's wht she grew up with so yea the whole eyebrow thing and the the piercing, dark liner, chola style thing was like her representation of her adoptive culture or something

whatever i'm not defending her... i actually don't particularily care who the spokesmodel is. The only ones i've ever really liked were dita, and chloe. Everyone else just kinda didn't matter not cus i hate them but i just wasn't interested. I didn't mind Eve bcus for some reason it fit well. And I think the corset in fergies ad is ridiculously hot. I'm surprised they didn't ask Little Mama bcus she did the whole MAC in the music video thing just like eve.

I'd only care about her plastic surgery if she had those basketball implants from that other post lol.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_ I'm surprised they didn't ask Little Mama bcus she did the whole MAC in the music video thing just like eve.

I'd only care about her plastic surgery if she had those basketball implants from that other post lol._

 
You did not say lil mama. Please say you didn't just say her. 

If that was so, I'd have to boycott that campaign until she wasn't the spokeperson. I can't _*STAND*_ lil mama. With a passion. What an annoying, irritating, talentless person. Ugh she irks my soul. From deep within.







 That being said, thank God MAC didn't choose someone like her. lol after thinking of how much worse it could be, fergies not even all that bad!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You did not say lil mama. Please say you didn't just say her. 

If that was so, I'd have to boycott that campaign until she wasn't the spokeperson. I can't *STAND* lil mama. With a passion. What an annoying, irritating, talentless person. Ugh she irks my soul. From deep within.






 That being said, thank God MAC didn't choose someone like her. lol after thinking of how much worse it could be, fergies not even all that bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i didn't say i wanted them to... just surprised they didn't since her song was like an ad for MAC


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 24, 2008)

She's sucessful, that's nice. She wet her pants on stage and then lied about it-that's horrid. She has a face like one of those troll dolls that were popular in the 1970's.I haven't been impressed by any of the people who represent Via Glam. I like some of the lipsticks because of their colours and not their representitives. Most of the representitives actually are good reminders to use condoms fo prevent blood borne diseases (Pam Anderson,hep C....spread the same way AIDs is spread and just as fatal and incurable)
I'm sure Stacey Ferguson is a nice girl who just got too much too soon. I just don't see her as an icon.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 30, 2008)

1. I think Fergie has had surgery on her nose, her lips, and something about her eye shape looke different and kind of fake as well. Perhaps a face lift? Either way I could care less. I hate to put it bluntly but if my face starts dropping when I get older I'm going to get some botox or something. If anyway wants to talk shit, go ahead, I'll be a senior so I can do whatever I want lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I personally don't hate Fergie, but I don't love her. I'm neutral too. She bothers me a little bit because she looks so old but she tries to act like some new pop singer with her tiny little girl outfits. Come on Ferg. I think the only person that can pull off tiny shorts,skirts,baby doll clothes, and bra tops is Gwen Stefani. Oh and Fergie, stop dancing in your videos. Immediately.

3. I also agree that it doesn't really matter who is campaigning for VG. You can make a huge list of everything bad about every spokesperson but they are doing this for a cause, they aren't trying to claim they are some kind of saint. You could also look at it this way. Pretty much the most common way people get AIDS is from sex, and AIDS is also more "common" (for lack of a better word--it's 5am here) in gay men. The next most common way to get AIDS is from drugs. Look at the past spokes people. For the most part, they are all/were sex symbols/drug addicts. I am in no way saying anything bad about these people, because everyone makes mistakes, I'm just showing a different point of view. I'm not necessarily saying that MAC is trying to work this angle, I'm just saying that if you want to look deep into it, if you look a little deeper in actually does make sense.


----------



## frocher (Jun 30, 2008)

.......


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I really didn't know there was so much hate for this girl. I actually like Fergie. I'm not a fan of her little bubblegum songs, but I think people dislike her because they think she's being obnoxious when she sings about how "hot" she is. lol it's just a song people. I doubt she's really that obnoxious in person. 

Now I do think she has a nice voice and should do more soulful songs that could display her talent more, but whatever. She fits bubblegum music just as well.


----------



## Insalubrity (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not a fan but I don't think that MAC was wrong in choosing her as a spokesperson. 

I have more and issue with the music that is put out in her name (how much she contributes to the end product is up for debate) but that reflects on the larger issue I have with the mainstream music business. I would say she seems vapid to me but because I dont follow her, all i get are snippets of quotes.  Usually they revolve around her overt sexuality and I think one quote about how insulting her voice was insulting god... But Im hoping a lot of what ive heard was taken out of context.

As for her looks, she has a killer body and if she has had something done, who really cares? I think very few people could honestly say they wouldnt work harder on their looks if they were under such a huge microscope and had resources to be able to pay for the facials, treatments, etc.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know why. It's just something about her that does not appeal to me at all. I just can't see her as an icon for more than just her horrible fashion sense IMO.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 20, 2008)

i like fergie and love her "live" performances

i really appreciate her honesty and i started taking hypnosis bc she mentioned it helped her. it changed my life for the better


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

BOOOOO on Fergie.  Plastic surgery or not... she is still sloppy!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I just hate the lyrics so much._

 
Me too.

"I'm the F to the E, R, G, the I, the E,
And can't no other lady put it down like me.

I'm Fergalicious (so delicious)
My body stay vicious."

She only seems to care about herself. *sigh*

And she teaches kids to spell tasty with an E. It's not "tastey."


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 21, 2008)

I do not like her one bit. Her voice is mediocre at best and her songs are mind-numbingly irritating. 
I personally could care less if someone has plastic surgery or not but don't deny it. She HAS had her nose done. Also, her face is not a natural looking face, get plastic surgery to make you happy, not to become plastic. She looks more like that crazy cat face lady every day. 
I also hate her faux-gangster style and way of talking. 
Good for her for getting over her drug addiction, but it would have been easier to not start wouldn't it? It'd be good to pick someone who overcame something difficult that they didn't bring on themselves. Or someone who has truly made a difference in the world. But it's for charity and as long as the money is going to a good cause it doesn't really matter who the spokesperson is. I just don't like her.


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

everyone loves her


----------

